# Tata docomo offering 1GB@96 only for whole month



## Ricky (Aug 12, 2013)

It appears TATA docomo will always lead in providing cheapest 3G plans. They now hold cheapest 1GB 3G data pack for one month for Rs. 96 only.



> We have recently witnessed 3G data price slashes in the country, started by Reliance, however, TATA Docomo silently introduced one of the cheapest 3G plan so far. The plan is valid for 30 days and it comes at price of Rs. 96 only with 1GB of data usage.
> 
> Though India is one of the world's most populous country by the mean of total telecom subscribers of but 3G adaptation rates are really low in India. May be because of high price of 3G services, but with the recent price slashes, price of 3G data is now even lower than some 2G data packs.



source:eTI


----------



## root.king (Aug 12, 2013)

@ what speed , 70kbps highspeed 3g download


----------



## Ricky (Aug 12, 2013)

I get 700 - 800 kbps average speed on 3G recharge on docomo.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2013)

now Vodafone & Airtel should also reduce 3G prices


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Docomo proabably offers the fastest 3G net, but its a huge pain in the a** to get connected to the internet in the first place.. 
this is the speed of 3G internet i got in Docomo : 
*i.imgur.com/wctWhng.png

I hope Vodafone reduces its prices of 3G plans. The day they reduce their prices, i will port to Vodafone as i've heard Vodafone gets connected to net easily.


----------



## root.king (Aug 12, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I get 700 - 800 kbps average speed on 3G recharge on docomo.



no network coverage in my area; just 1km distance from tower to home


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 12, 2013)

where is it? i am not seeing this plan in the online portal.......


----------



## theterminator (Aug 12, 2013)

Docomo's services in Punjab are simply fabulous! Not much in UP East & don't know about other states.


----------



## quagmire (Aug 12, 2013)

I have heard Docomo network isn't good in Karnataka.

BTW I was wondering if there's some app that records signal strength and GPS location data from many users an plots it on a map for a 'Waze' like crowd sourced coverage map?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hope to see a price war soon


----------



## cutemug (Aug 12, 2013)

docomo internet packs are really cheap,but of no use, as cannot connect to the net most of the times,
pathetic speed


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 12, 2013)

Still waiting for Airtel to reduce 3G tariffs.....


----------



## rosemolr (Aug 12, 2013)

Actually the problem with Tata docomo is their coverage and the Network equipments they use in their Core Network.If I'm not wrong they are using cheap vendors like ZTE and Huawei for their Network Equipments.On the other side they are trying to mitigate these flaws by providing ultra cheap plans for Customers!!!

But the bottom line is that what is the use of cheap plans with a crappy network?

I'm planning to port to Idea but I'm just lazy to do the procedures ...I always hate paper works!!!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 12, 2013)

rosemolr said:


> Actually the problem with Tata docomo is their coverage and the Network equipments they use in their Core Network.If I'm not wrong they are using cheap vendors like ZTE and Huawei for their Network Equipments.On the other side they are trying to mitigate these flaws by providing ultra cheap plans for Customers!!!
> 
> But the bottom line is that what is the use of cheap plans with a crappy network?
> 
> I'm planning to port to Idea but I'm just lazy to do the procedures ...I always hate paper works!!!


Well in my area, it's just opposite.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 12, 2013)

rosemolr said:


> Actually the problem with Tata docomo is their coverage and the Network equipments they use in their Core Network.If I'm not wrong they are using cheap vendors like ZTE and Huawei for their Network Equipments.On the other side they are trying to mitigate these flaws by providing ultra cheap plans for Customers!!!


What equipments do Vodafone/Airtel/Idea use?


----------



## funskar (Aug 12, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Still waiting for Airtel to reduce 3G tariffs.....



Airtel is always last in these cosumer friendly plans


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 12, 2013)

funskar said:


> Airtel is always last in these cosumer friendly plans



& Always the first in tricking Customers into paying more . :-X


----------



## funskar (Aug 12, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> & Always the first in tricking Customers into paying more . :-X



Yeah re


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 12, 2013)

docomo service in lucknow is good but i dont need a gprs plan (DOCOMO user)


----------



## ZTR (Aug 12, 2013)

Good news but DoCoMo doesn't have 3G in Mumbai 

Also Vodafone user here so waiting for them to lower prices


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 12, 2013)

waiting for idea to reduce the rates


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2013)

thats great but docomo has pathetic network here. so i ported from Docomo to airtel last year.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 13, 2013)

All the pages of today's times of india was filled with airtel 3g ads. Airtel was claiming that it provides the best 3g network coverage, customizes the aspect ratio of you tube videos so that they can buffer easily. Well, I got only one thing to say. Eat $!-!it.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 13, 2013)

But I don't understand. How can they offer 3G speeds at 2G rates? Isn't that odd?


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2013)

No 3g in Chennai


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 13, 2013)

Plan is good,but their ads
..Here,Let me annoy you..
..
Momomo
Cococo
Dococo
Momomo
Cococo
Momomo
Cococo
Dococo
Momomo
Cococo 
222
222


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 13, 2013)

theterminator said:


> But I don't understand. How can they offer 3G speeds at 2G rates? Isn't that odd?


REliance and bsnl had slashed their prices earlier. So it's not odd.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 13, 2013)

When will Docomo 3G come in Mumbai ?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 13, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> REliance and bsnl had slashed their prices earlier. So it's not odd.



Yeah, I meant them too...


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 13, 2013)

went to the nearby docomo shop for this recharge..but apparently this recharge seems to be not applicable.. @___@


----------

